# 1/2 galv IPS compression X 1/2 cts



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Where or is there a place that makes these? 
I need to get on to 1/2 galv (compression) and then transition to 1/2 cts (fip or mip).
The galv has been cut and already has a dresser coupling (repair pvc). But when I do what I need to do, I will have to take it apart and put back (new one) and I don't want to use that style.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

You could use a 1/2" galvy dresser coup. with a 1/2 brass nipple.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Heh.. I never use dressler couplings, I fire up the pipe threader and put some threads on that there pipe.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Cant thread old galvy so if your going to repair it the dresser coupling if properly installed will outlast the pipe or whats left of it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Cant thread old galvy so if your going to repair it the dresser coupling if properly installed will outlast the pipe or whats left of it.


I never had trouble cutting old galvanized and threading it. I have had people call me all the time to install a ice maker line for them, and since saddle fittings are illegal here in Illinois, I just cut the old galvanized line thread it and put in a tee with a threaded union. No issues ever.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I guess galvy doesn't rust in IL. I heard only the best galvy pipe went to IL. iIguess that proves it.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Yeah I guess galvy doesn't rust in IL. I heard only the best galvy pipe went to IL. iIguess that proves it.


 
Sarcasm noted. 

I have came across some galvanized pipe that had a leak in it, I just unthreaded it out from the fittings and replaced it with a new piece and a union. I never liked the dressler couplings, I will do anything I can do to avoid using them.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Yeah I guess galvy doesn't rust in IL. I heard only the best galvy pipe went to IL. iIguess that proves it.


Must be, I have worked in high rises that have had the same galvanized risers in them for over a hundred years. Maybe it only goes bad when you exceed fifty floors.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

dressers ok if you restrain the pipe but yeah i would rather just replace it. Somtimes its so far gone tho. I'll use a dresser for a temp fix and with galy water pipe around here the glavy is so bad anyway that its for sure temporary


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

My deal is:
It has already been cut. There are the H&C lines feeding upstairs and are between floor joist and right above a beam. I am repiping her basement only. There are dressers already there but I don't like them. As mentioned, I am afraid they will blow apart. Where they are located I can't get a threader in there. I have one and it won't work. I want to get the fittings before I start.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Other than myself and my family, I have never heard anyone one else call them by there proper name until now.



SewerRatz said:


> Heh.. I never use dressler couplings, I fire up the pipe threader and put some threads on that there pipe.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

And yes, IL is special. Everywhere else in the world the galvo will rust it self to pieces in 40 years or less.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's the Lake Michigan water. Ron and KTS both work primarily in Chicago and the surrounding suburbs. Galvanised lasts a long time there. When you get out a little south, most of the municipal wells are in limestone formations. Joliet is full of old limestone quarries. I have run into 50 year old galvanised water lines that are still good, but the drains don't last as long.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

if you have to use a compression fitting on galv. try a "ford" or "muller" coupling had them to 210# in a 2"pvc 90 left it over night to prove a point and I was right they held. I gave up on dresslers long ago. But first i'd try threading the pipe.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've got an interesting story about a muller coupling that flooded out a disney hotel.............


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

PlumberDave said:


> if you have to use a compression fitting on galv. try a "ford" or "muller" coupling had them to 210# in a 2"pvc 90 left it over night to prove a point and I was right they held. I gave up on dresslers long ago. But first i'd try threading the pipe.


I asked a salesman of mine about the Fords. Smallest they come in is 3/4. Thats is what I was wanting.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

It cant blow apart if you restrain the pipe. The couplings job is to seal the pipe,not hold it together.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

Protech said:


> I've got an interesting story about a muller coupling that flooded out a disney hotel.............


do tell. please.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

WOOOOHOOOO! I think I found them. I ordered 6 to have some on hand.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

See here: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/maintenance-guys-866/



PlumberDave said:


> do tell. please.


----------

